# S3 on EBAY



## luv-a-dub (Jan 22, 2000)

http://cgi.ebay.de/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1660113399


----------



## ike (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: S3 on EBAY (luv-a-dub)*

Schwing........Drooool......Beauty......


----------



## prostfan (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: S3 on EBAY (luv-a-dub)*

Thanks for the link. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















Every time I see a new pic of the S3 it makes me go batty that I can't get it here (without importing)










[Modified by prostfan, 7:11 AM 11-11-2001]


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Why? :faceplam:


----------



## butterfly123 (Oct 19, 2019)

*router login*

192.168.1.254 is the default IP address for several brands of home broadband routers and modems. This address is a private IP address.

https://www.19216811rounterlogin.com


----------

